

Adobe: 7 million people attempt to download Flash each month - anderzole
http://macenstein.com/default/2010/02/adobe-7-million-people-attempt-to-download-flash-each-month-to-their-iphones/

======
blasdel
7 million people each month get redirected to Adobe's passive-aggressive
appeal stating that they _"could totally provide Flash for the iPhone, if only
Apple would let us"_ , because they browsed to a mouse/keyboard-dependent
Flash game, or a page festooned with flash ads.

Meanwhile, Adobe has not delivered a full Flash player for Android or WebOS.
I'd heard that there's one packaged for Maemo as a normal NPAPI plugin built
for ARM, but Nokia+Mozilla won't ship it because it sucks.

~~~
dirtbox
Love it or hate it, flash still counts for a lot of the entertainment sector's
web functionality. Apple should admit that many of it's users miss that and
will continue do so with even greater poignancy when the iPad ships.

This will rage on until HTML5 is able to replicate and improve on every
function of flash.

~~~
pyre
Which it doesn't for things like access to audio/video inputs (i.e.
microphones and webcams). Though I have to admit that I find the prospect of
configuring those through a Chrome or Firefox preferences interface more
compelling than doing so through Flash.

------
tvon
" _7 million people attempt to download Flash each month to their iPhones_ "

I find that extremely hard to believe.

~~~
dirtbox
It's more likely 7 million users per month hitting a page with flash on it is
somehow being translated into an attempt to download.

~~~
mortenjorck
Probably counting the redirects to <http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer> (which
look like this: [http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/02/adobe-engages-apple-in-
pa...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/02/adobe-engages-apple-in-passive-
aggressive-warfare-with-iphones/) on mobile Safari).

Imagining a non-tech-savvy, new iPhone user presented with the idea of mobile
internet for the first time, I just tried going to Hulu right now -- there's a
pretty clear message on the home page that you need to "install Flash," which
leads to the afore-linked page. I don't think 7 million is all that
unreasonable.

------
awa
From the article: I’m not positive whether 7 million attempts directly
translates into 7 million iPhone/iPod touch users it’s entirely possible it’s
just ONE GUY who really doesn’t get it

------
cgranade
That statistic would be more impressive if their download site worked
properly. I've been stuck without Flash for a while now because I use Linux on
a 64-bit machine, but the Flash 10.1 beta page has only dead links
(<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/>).

~~~
wanderr
Did you read the article? It's about iPhone/iPod download attempts.

------
Dilpil
I regularly fail to install flash on computers at libraries or even on my home
computers. The installer is extremely buggy.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Sometimes I try to make a sandwich, and drop the meat on the floor. Then I'm
sad.

------
radley
original article:

 _The company told me today that in December, there were more than 7 million
attempts to download Flash from Adobe.com from iPhones and iPod Touches_

------
Kilimanjaro
7M windows users like me who had to reformat their HD because of a virus.

Just happened to me last week.

~~~
dirtbox
Read the article. It's about iPhone users attempting to download it.

Assuming there's no smoke and mirrors (unlikely) it would be the best piece of
leverage so far in this increasingly pathetic squabble.

------
symesc
This could be 7 billion and it wouldn't change anything.

~~~
symesc
Sorry if I've offended.

My point was meant to be that regardless of how many iPhone users are
attempting to download Flash, Apple is not going to change its stance unless
Adobe addresses the performance issues within Flash. And even then Apple may
not change. . . .

